

Inspire HN: Join an open initiative to fix homework - aroman
http://hworks.org?hn

======
josephpmay
You should include Quizlet.com in the student resources section.

~~~
aroman
As a highschooler, I am a _huge_ fan of Quizlet. I use it almost every week.
The thing is that I'm trying to encourage people to share and submit the
software they've built to address their own needs, rather than simply build a
list of cool edtech software.

It's more about inspiring others to build, or share what they've built, than
collecting the tools of existing and established companies.

